# Can any one tell me what kind of stone this is?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 11, 2018)

found this in the shop today and was thinking about finishing the knife I started a few years back....but for the life of me I can't figure out the stone it was made from?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 11, 2018)

No idea but it’s beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 11, 2018)

Maybe @Nubsnstubs can help.


----------



## burlyfigured (Aug 11, 2018)

It might be banded onyx


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 11, 2018)

it came out of Alabama


----------



## burlyfigured (Aug 11, 2018)

It would probably be agate, it has curved bands and onyx has parallel. Both are varieties of chalcedony


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 11, 2018)

Go ahead and finish it while we're discussing what it could be!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 11, 2018)

does this help identify it? LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 11, 2018)

Alabama Damascus Steel GOT YA

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## burlyfigured (Aug 11, 2018)

Well heck I get tricked for trying to help.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 11, 2018)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Alabama Damascus Steel GOT YA



That is just mean ................”instant Karma is gonna get you”. That really is sharp looking (ha, ha) and really beautiful. I have a really crazy thought for you for a handle- probably out of the “beaten path”.......but, you have to guess.

Are you making a knife or a spear?


----------



## burlyfigured (Aug 11, 2018)

Had to change for Missouri.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 11, 2018)

Gee whiz you guys can surely take a lil' joke! LOL I am thinking on a knife. More then likely an antler handle....


----------



## Tony (Aug 11, 2018)

Whatever you do is surely going to be nice!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 11, 2018)

Very nice Pappy


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 11, 2018)

Good one Pappy!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 11, 2018)

Didn't fool me. I was going say damascus. But...I'm late to the shenanigans ....

Cant wait to see it done....


----------



## against.the.grain (Aug 11, 2018)

The best things come out of Alabama!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 11, 2018)

Tony said:


> Maybe @Nubsnstubs can help.



Thanks Tony, but I only know rock. Then, Pappy spilled the beans before I finished reading on the guesses by others........ Nice looking piece of steel, Pappy. Do it justice with a nice handle.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony (Aug 11, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Thanks Tony, but I only know rock. Then, Pappy spilled the beans before I finished reading on the guesses by others........ Nice looking piece of steel, Pappy. Do it justice with a nice handle.......... Jerry (in Tucson)



You're doing better than me, I don't know rocks or steel!


----------



## phinds (Aug 12, 2018)

I thought it was some kind of micarta


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 12, 2018)

You know it is really hard to figure out a design for the handle! I thought about a curved one, and then one like an Alaskan Ulu...but it is boggling my mind. Any ideas?


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 12, 2018)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> You know it is really hard to figure out a design for the handle! I thought about a curved one, and then one like an Alaskan Ulu...but it is boggling my mind. Any ideas?



Found this and thought might help you get ideas going.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 12, 2018)

How about a chittum burl handle to finish it off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 12, 2018)

I thought about that type of handle too I have some sweet elk antler for that kind...gonna save my chittum burl for something special Big D


----------



## against.the.grain (Aug 12, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> How about a chittum burl handle to finish it off.


Staying with the Alabama theme.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 12, 2018)

Alabama scheme? You mean color wise?


----------



## against.the.grain (Aug 12, 2018)

I was referring to Rodney’s suggestion to use Chittum. ADS+ Chittum Burl both from Alabama. The good stuff comes from Alabama.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 12, 2018)

oh I didn't know that...thanks


----------

